# Pics of my mice



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

I like to show you some of my mice:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They're beautiful!  
Such good photo's too. I love the mouse in the last pic, is it a Splashed?


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for your compliment 

Yes the last two pics are both from the same mouse, a Siamese Blue Agouti Point Splashed with Odd Eyes 

more pics:
Colorpointed Beige








Agouti Piebald








Silvered Burmese Splashed








Siamese Blue Agouti Point


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Stunning mice!!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Love the reds in the first set of pics and the splashed siamese


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

what beautiful wee meeces!! particularly loving the red


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you. I'm very proud of them. My little carotts


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the last one - think splashy mice are cool


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I would love to steal a few of your meecers. =]


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

> I would love to steal a few of your meecers. =]


I'm afraid you'll got no chance 
he will protect my mice :lol: :twisted: 









some pics of my blues and blacks:


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Ow, siamese splashed.... :love


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Hahah darn.. I dont think I could get past that killer!! :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the red and splashed and the blues  Beautiful!! And my kitty will take on your killer doggy :lol:


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

yesterday I made lots of pics

Siamese Seal Point








Sepia Fox








Siamese Seal Point








Cinnamon Umbrous








Beige Agouti Satin








Burmese Satin








Beige Satin








Siamese Blue Agouti Point Splashed








Young Sable








Young Siamese Blue Point or/and Lilac Point








Yana - Siamese Lilac Point Satin








Samson - Siamese Seal Point or Chocolate Point (not sure yet)








Siamese Blue Point
















Black


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

gorgeous


----------

